# authorized user



## Linda T (Jan 16, 2015)

I love my husband and hope nothing happens in the near future, but he was recently diagnosed with stage four cancer. He has amassed a large number of AGR points, and when I spoke with an AGR rep, she told me at his death the account and points would be closed unless I am added as an authorized user, in which case his account would remain active for 36 months, since his AGR credit card would be closed, and he'd have no active trips.

He knows how much I love Amtrak so he's told me to plan a huge, once in a lifetime, point blowout trip. Before I get too excited, has anyone heard this rule before? I hate to admit it but I already have my dream trip planned, and he's using his AGR card to help complete the number of points required.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 16, 2015)

My wife and I each have each other as an "authorized user". Easy to do...give AGR a call. The status of his AGR MasterCard has no bearing on this...the points are in his AGR account on which you would be an authorized user.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2015)

First: that's awful news about your husband. Best wishes to the both of you.

As far as his account, I would closely read the terms and conditions and see what they say.


----------



## Linda T (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Forensic Pic, the way the AGR rep talked, the points would expire in 36 months, because the primary account holder would not have either travel within 36 months or an open AGR card.


----------



## StriderGDM (Jan 16, 2015)

Linda T said:


> Thanks Forensic Pic, the way the AGR rep talked, the points would expire in 36 months, because the primary account holder would not have either travel within 36 months or an open AGR card.


That is my understanding, you lose points if you don't take the train within 3 years.

My condolences in regards to your husband.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear the bad news about your husband's health. Hope you're able to enjoy at least one more train trip together.


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your husband.
I am an authorized user on both my husband and daughters accounts. She is an authorized user on my account just in case anything happens to me, but I do all the booking for any trips. We never transfer points-why pay a fee if not necessary-, for example when booking a trip, if she doesn't have enough points I book her on my or hubbys account. Then when she has enough points, I'll book moi on her account. If none of us have enough points alone, I'll transfer the required number of points from my Chase Sapphire UR to my account and book for her or us.
In the worst case scenario, I would believe once you become an authorized user, you would be able to transfer those points to your account(only losing the transfer fee), or use them before the 36 mos. are up,


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2015)

Back in the office, this is the only thing in the T&C's about death:



> Accrued points are not transferable in the event of Member death or divorce. All points are subject to all other Program rules. Once points have expired in accordance with the Program rules, they will not be reinstated.


Based on that, I'd agree with what you were told. If you want to make double sure, perhaps a PM to AGR Insider to get an official response.

I wouldn't necessarily tell AGR when your husband passes (hopefully not for a long time!), lest some overzealous agent throw a monkey wrench in the works. Quietly just use up whatever points you can in the ~3 years you'll have.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 16, 2015)

So sorry about the diagnosis, but the medical wizards are doing amazing things now a days! Hopefully your hubby can go through the treatments and come out with many years of healthy living left for y'all to share, including on trains!

As the others have said, be sure and become an authorized user on his account, take all the trips you can, including some with him as his health allows!

Please keep us posted, as we eventually all discover, life is so precious and so short, and the time shared with loved ones is the essence of life! All the best to you and your husband, many of us have been through this with loved ones! ( my late wife fought breast cancer for 10 years)


----------



## Linda T (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone, we had five good days in December and took advantage by using up, about to expire vouchers, went to WAS and to the Smithsonian. We're looking at doing something else, but haven't decided what.

I almost feel bad to admit that I've already got my big trip planned, it'll cover over 30 states plus 5 or 6 Canadian provinces. I plan to pay for all the cheaper portions of the trip reserving the points for what I can't afford. The trip will take 30 days to complete, with a minimum of 7 hours of Amtrak or VIA every day. No destinations only getting off when necessary (MIA, SEA, MTR, NOL, BOS). Yeah it would hurt to lose those points. 

My name is Linda, and I'm an Amtrak-olic.


----------



## amamba (Jan 19, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about your H.

I am an authorized user on my H;s AGR account. I can call and book travel using his points but booking the travel in my name, without him even having to get on the phone.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 22, 2015)

Perhaps if you are able to become an authorized user on his AGR Mastercard account, then the points won't expire. That being said, I think that a points blowout trip in the very near future would be an incredible opportunity to spend time together.

Best of luck to you and your husband during this really difficult time.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2015)

No, being an authorized user on an account doesn't hold it open when the cardmember dies.

If Linda were to become a joint account holder it would, but Chase may not allow that if she has an AGR card of her own.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 22, 2015)

I, too, am sorry to hear about your husband. I would consider having your husband transfer the points to you (and paying the transfer fee), while he is still able to do so.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 22, 2015)

And, again, so long as you have an AGR Mastercard account in your name, the points won't expire so long as your account remains active.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone know how many authorized users can be one one account?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not sure of the number, but at least 2 or 3.


----------

